# When do things just click?



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

After not even lifting a guitar for 10 years, I'm taking lessons again and enjoying it!

I've only been taking lessons for a month and still feel like a baby deer trying to stand.
I don't remember it being this hard to pick up on things, but I also never had as good of a teacher before either! He's pushing me to learn and do things no other teacher ever did and of course it's tough learning something new.

I practice everyday at least 30 minutes, and am still having trouble getting things down properly, and not fumble over my fingers, and feeling like a total newbie.

I know its different for everyone, and maybe I'm being to hard on myself too fast, i dunno.
I'm left wondering when it's gonna click and my hands and brain will work together properly again?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Things will click but since you have played before you may not notice it as a genuine newbie would. However, you are doing the right thing with the practice regimen. I would suggest you keep track of where you are every week and chart it. Each scale, riff, song, etc. that you play, rate it from 1-10 and you'll see steady progress growing on your chart. It will be a good motivator for you as well.


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> I would suggest you keep track of where you are every week and chart it. Each scale, riff, song, etc. that you play, rate it from 1-10 and you'll see steady progress growing on your chart. It will be a good motivator for you as well.


I've found this to be very useful .......... sometimes it feels like you're not getting any further forward but having a record of where you were can let you appreciate where you are. Recording yourself can be another useful technique for seeing your progress and to highlight the areas that sound good and where some work is still needed.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

BIGDC said:


> I've found this to be very useful .......... sometimes it feels like you're not getting any further forward but having a record of where you were can let you appreciate where you are. Recording yourself can be another useful technique for seeing your progress and to highlight the areas that sound good and where some work is still needed.


Absolutely. It can be hard to see it yourself sometimes. I've been teaching a friend for the past year. Just a lesson or 2 a month. And every time he swears he cannot see or hear the progress between lessons. To me it's a large and noticable growth every time. Once you have something down, it's so easy to take it for granted and focus on what you still have to do. ...but then again, maybe that's what pushes all of us to get better.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

dmm30 said:


> I practice everyday at least 30 minutes, and am still having trouble getting things down properly, and not fumble over my fingers, and feeling like a total newbie.


I've been at it for a year and I feel the same way....

however, I recoreded some clips of my playing when i started a year ago and recently listened to them (random rock riffs from songs I like) and wow.... i have definitely improved... a lot... but I still fumble a lot...


----------



## dmm30 (Nov 6, 2011)

I never really thought about keeping track,......... I really just assumed that I would pick up the guitar and from muscle memory just be able to do everything with no problem.

Right now I'm stuck on just a basic blues/rock riff that's a bend at 7 on g and then to 5 on b and e and for the life of me I can't do it!
I'm trying to let go of the string at the top of the bend and my fingers keep crashing into the d string!

Ah well, patience and practice I'm sure!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BIGDC said:


> I've found this to be very useful .......... sometimes it feels like you're not getting any further forward but having a record of where you were can let you appreciate where you are.* Recording yourself can be another useful technique *for seeing your progress and to highlight the areas that sound good and where some work is still needed.


That's an excellent point about recording yourself.



> *LowWatt* Absolutely. It can be hard to see it yourself sometimes. I've been teaching a friend for the past year. Just a lesson or 2 a month. And every time he swears he cannot see or hear the progress between lessons. To me it's a large and noticable growth every time. Once you have something down, it's so easy to take it for granted and focus on what you still have to do. ...but then again, maybe that's what pushes all of us to get better.


Yes, it's like having a baby or a puppy. You see them every day so you don't notice them growing but someone who comes over every two weeks sees a tremendous difference because of the time in between. It's the same with most things.


----------

